

Show HN: Conservative News, an anti-HN - simula67
http://cnews.cloudapp.net

======
dragonwriter
(1) Since when is HN the opposite of conservative? There are certainly
liberal/left viewpoints on HN, as well as plenty of conservative/right
viewpoints, and plenty in between and off at right angles to that axis.

(2) From your about page: "Overloads" \-- I don't think that word means what
you think it means.

------
drKarl
So... Scientific threories from Muslim clerics and opinions on open source by
Microsoft?

------
aphorist
no one told it better..

